# Lightest weight PW case?



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone know which is the lightest weight case for the PW? I have a nice easel style case I like for how nicely the cover folds against the back while reading but would like something lighter weight for when I don't need the easel feature.

I have these for my Touch, the first one in black microfiber.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-go.psp?device=kindletouch1

http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Kindle-Dinner-Viewing-Paperwhite/dp/B005K2YEOG/ref=sr_1_16?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1357419762&sr=1-16&keywords=case

I have this one for the PW.

http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Paperwhite-Resolution---Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B0062IPIPQ/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1357419965&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=moko+paperwhite


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

My favorite is the one posted here as "Reasonable priced PW case". Wake/sleep feature, folds back nicely and hardly know it is there. Molded back so there is no elastic/or any kind of leather covering the Kindle.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

bump.

I'd love to know this as well. does anyone know of a cover case that are less 3 ounces or less?

--The Moko cover i believe is 4 ounces? Although i've read 5 and 3 in other places, so i don't know what to believe.
-the standard pu cover found on ebay, etc is 4 ounces.

-i know of the knockoff hardcover allegedly being 2.9 ounces, but i think i'm gonna pass on that, i've hear more than one person comment on the comfort level of holding it in different ways.
-Allegedly the Finte case is 1.7 ounces, wha . but i am really not a fan of the binding design. .
http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Amazon-Paperwhite-Feature-Options/dp/B009S2CWX4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1367186898&sr=8-3&keywords=fintie+case

Anyone know of others under 3oz? i know it sounds like such a small dif but i really like everything as light as possible, esp coming from a K4.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fintie case does come in 8 colors besides black. But I'm not a fan of the "framed" cases either.

I love "frameless" covers and this one is only 3.2 oz and $14.95...if I had a Paperwhite I'd probably get this one:


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Meemo said:


> The Fintie case does come in 8 colors besides black. But I'm not a fan of the "framed" cases either.
> 
> I love "frameless" covers and this one is only 3.2 oz and $14.95...if I had a Paperwhite I'd probably get this one:


Thanks! so cute! Strangely enough i emailed a seller on ebay asking them to weight the Moko for me, she wrote back 2.4 oz. hmmmm, not sure about that. I even like the color of that frameless one. will look into it.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Meemo said:


> I love "frameless" covers and this one is only 3.2 oz and $14.95...if I had a Paperwhite I'd probably get this one:


Is there anything that can be done to turn this and others into auto-wake? add weak magnet to it or something?

drat, now i have to figure out what kind of frame or not i want.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Meemo said:


> The Fintie case does come in 8 colors besides black. But I'm not a fan of the "framed" cases either.
> 
> I love "frameless" covers and this one is only 3.2 oz and $14.95...if I had a Paperwhite I'd probably get this one:


This is so CUTE!! i love the color.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LKeenan said:


> Is there anything that can be done to turn this and others into auto-wake? add weak magnet to it or something?
> 
> drat, now i have to figure out what kind of frame or not i want.


I'm sure you could since it has that pocket on the inside of the front cover. There's a thread here somewhere about adding magnets to the inside pocket of Oberon covers to add the auto wake function to them - it's just a matter of finding the "sweet spot" to place the magnet. Found it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139803.0.html


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Meemo said:


> I'm sure you could since it has that pocket on the inside of the front cover. There's a thread here somewhere about adding magnets to the inside pocket of Oberon covers to add the auto wake function to them - it's just a matter of finding the "sweet spot" to place the magnet. Found it:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139803.0.html


oooh weee. Thanks.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Ultraslim Roocase so much so I'm about to order two other colors. I Also love the Fintie both of which use the frame holster.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Ultraslim Roocase so much so I'm about to order two other colors. I Also love the Fintie both of which use the frame holster.


the roo is adorable. but 4.7 oz. . They really do look cute in every single color.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LKeenan said:


> the roo is adorable. but 4.7 oz. . They really do look cute in every single color.


In all honesty it does not feel that heavy at all


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> In all honesty it does not feel that heavy at all


cool, thanks. they are really nice looking. very cool looking too.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> In all honesty it does not feel that heavy at all


It makes sense now. I just got back from buying my paperwhite (coming from a k4), YAY!! and it's something about the way the extra 1.5 ounces is just in the kindle that makes it feel so much heavier than the k4 even though just holding cases that are 2 ounces heavier than each other I can barely feel the weight difference at all.

I weighted by compare the covers, i could feel some of them being 1-2 ounces lighter but the 4-5 oz ones were still very very light. But when i tried it on in cases at the the papwerwhite in the store the slightly heavier vs. lighter cases made no difference in the way the total weight felt at all. And even without a case the PW felt substantially heavier than my k4 IN it's 2+ oz case (which should mean their weights were even so wth??), so for whatever reason, the 2 oz difference in the case makes no difference even though the 1.5oz dif btwn the k4 and the paperwhite is significant. Now i idea why that is, clearly it's a physics thing that i don't understand but this means the 1 or 2 oz difference in the cases is going to make a difference. Strange, but i guess this means my options are more open. So weird. Anyone have any guesses why that is? now i'm just really really curious.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have this cover for my Paperwhite (and the same kind for my $79 K4):

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Verve-Kindle-Paperwhite-Purple/dp/B005KELWXK

It is very lightweight, has a magnetic strap that I fold back and grip while reading and has a slot that I tuck a business card into. I like it.


----------

